# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մահացել է Սոֆիկո Ճիաուրելին

## Sunny Stream

*Մարտի 2-ի գիշերը Թբիլիսիում 71 տարեկան հասակում մահացել է Վրաստանի ժողովրդական արտիստ դերասանուհի Սոֆիկո Ճիաուրելին:* 
Դերասանուհին երկար ժամանակ տառապել է քաղցկեղից և վերջին շրջանում անգամ չի ցանկացել ընդունել ընեկրներին, որպեսզի վերջիններս նրան այդպիսի վիճակում չտեսնեին: 
Սոֆիկո Ճիաուրելին անփոխարինելի է վրացական, ինչու չէ նաև սովետական թատրոնի և կինոյի համար:
Նրա ներդրումը շատ մեծ է հայկական կինոյում. Ճիաուրելին, ունենալով խորը ներաշխարհ և  մեծ վարպետություն, կարողացել է ստեղծել իսկական Հայ Կնոջ կերպար ու խաղալ այնպիսի կարևոր ու հայ դերասանուհիների համար նախանձելի դերեր, ինչպիսիք են Թուրիկ մորքուրը Հենրիկ Մալյանի "Կտոր մը երկինք" ֆիլմում, պատանի Սայաթ-Նովայի և նրա սիրեցյալի դերերը Սերգեյ Փարաջանովի "Նռան գույնը" ֆիլմում և այլն:
Սոֆիկո Ճիաուրելին քաջ ծանոթ է եղել մեր ազգին, մեր սովորույթներին և եղել է հայ ժողովրդի Մեծ Բարեկամներից մեկը:

Խորին ցավակցությունս եմ հայտնում վրաց ազգին և բոլորիս նման Մեծ Դերասանուհու կորցնելու կապակցությամբ:




... ես նրան շատ էի սիրում...  :Cray:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Լավն էր Սոֆիկոն...ինչ լավ էր խաղում Թուրիկի դերը..կանացի սիրածս դերակատարումներից է մեր կինոյի: Մեկն էլ գնաց հներից...Աստված հոգին լուսավորի..

----------


## Artgeo

Իմ գիտենալով, Սոփիկո Ճիաուրելին Հայաստանի ժողովրդական արտիստ էլ է։ 

Բա «Արևի՞կը»…  :Love: 

Մեծ մարդու ևս մեկ կորուստ…  :Sad:

----------


## Anul

վաաաաաաաայ  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  ես իրան շատ էի սիրում  :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ցավակցում եմ....

Իմ ամենասիրած դերասանուհիներից մեկն էր.....  :Sad:

----------

